# Pike Ice Fishing Tournament- Lake Poinsett, SD Feb. 22



## bullheadbully (Feb 13, 2014)

Pike ice fishing tournament, Lake Poinsett, SD Feb. 22

-Up to two man teams, $50 team, meal included after fishing.

-8 am check in and registration, 830 rules meeting, fishing from 9-5.


----------

